# POC Report?



## The Hawk (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone been down to POC lately chasing reds? Anyone got a good or bad flats report to make--haven't been down there at all this year and just wondering how the fishing has been this summer in the back lakes.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Was down there in mid June and found good numbers of reds in the back lakes. Most were minimum slot. Further west out of Sea Drift they were bigger. The bigger fish seemed to be in the muddy water, making it harder to see them. Still managed 12 each day.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Poco Bueno is this weekend so I bet this weekend will be pretty crappy fishing.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Poco Bueno is this weekend so I bet this weekend will be pretty crappy fishing.


Thanks for the heads up! I forgot about Poco Bueno and was going to go fish the jetties Saturday. Scratch that!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

WD just two weeks and we'll all be out there in force starting Thursday. Are you bringing the Admiral on board too?
Hey just noticed that nice redfish on your avatar...want to know where I caught it!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I hammered them in Pringle last Saturday.


As for Poco I left POC yesterday afternoon after being down there for to many days and it was still dead as a door knob for the Tuesday going into it. A couple of big boats around but no people.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Golden said:


> WD just two weeks and we'll all be out there in force starting Thursday. Are you bringing the Admiral on board too?
> Hey just noticed that nice redfish on your avatar...want to know where I caught it!


Puck and I were going to do a little recon this weekend. Looks like SLP is a better option. The Admiral will be joining Puck and me on Seaducer at POC in a couple weeks.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quick bump on this thread. Saturday evening (7/15) half of the town was getting down at Fisherman's cut across from the fishing center. Maybe 250 people and forty boats, jet skies, and kayaks of all sizes. Everybody had a drink in their hand, music blasting, and having a good time welcoming the offshore boats as they came to port. Instead of partying, we opted to pull the boat out at Clark's and head to the compound. Good idea as it turned out, by the time we dropped the boat and pulled out the gear the sky to the north was angry...no really angry! I'd been back at the RV no more than twenty minutes when the squall hit! 40-50 mph winds and at least 6 inches of rain in a span of less than one hour. ***! Half of POC was under water. The roads nearest the ramps were all CLOSED. Remember the party out on the ICW...they scattered in every direction as I was told. Only three ramps in town and they were already busy as could be before the storm. There were numerous reports of the coast guard having to do what they do best! Hope everybody was alright.

Now the fishing before the storm...slicks everywhere in every spot we went. Trout were easy to find. I used a intermediate line and a large beadhead minnow pattern to get down through the dinks. 3 trout to one gaff top was a pretty good ratio for each of us. We kept the 16" to 18" fatties. Yummmm!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I drove straight into that storm as it hit POC. My buddy sent me these pics right after I left.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

We went into speedy stop right after the storm calmed down to hear what the local action was...there must have been a hundred cars parked there but I went inside and hardly anybody inside. They must have had one heck of a poker game going back in the cooler! Something happened next door to POC Marine but we couldn't see past the fire trucks. Next morning nothing looked out of place anywhere. Water had pretty much receded. The weird thing was we never saw any "sancudos"! Either day? What? They had their chance for sure. I ll be down again later this week. They are probably waiting under the RV just building their appetites.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Golden said:


> The weird thing was we never saw any "sancudos"! Either day? What? They had their chance for sure. I ll be down again later this week. They are probably waiting under the RV just building their appetites.


The moscas were all at my buddies house. Tore my *** up Friday night while we were loading up.

It appears my pitchas are not showing up properly. I'm having to try different image hosting websites since Photof*ckit now wants me to pay $300 to allow 3rd party hosting. So let's try this again with Google photo




























Seems to be working for now, but it worked for awhile yesterday. Any suggestions for other photo hosting websites?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Well it appears that at some point the links I use from Google Photo expire and you get broken links. Guess I'll have to try something else. Seems to work on other forums though.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

fail


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes yes, fail indeed. Experiment #3, trying Imgur out. Trying to figure out if it's the image hosting sites or the forum that's breaking the links


----------

